# what is a healthy diet?



## Just plain me

I get so confused! LOL! Honestly I got my FBS within limits with low carbs. And then my arterial specialist told me to watch my cholestrol. So now the main things I depended on for snacks such as nuts are not good for my cholesterol. I grew up on Fried Potatoes, Cornbread, Pinto Beans, Fried everything. You get the picture.  I  am 5 ft and 117 lbs. so weight is not a problem.  Just wandering what everyone else eats that is healthy. 

I really don't care for salads every meal. I like tomatoes, can't tolerate lettuce, Use whole wheat bread sparingly but crave fried foods and candy. Like pasta, but low fat foods contain to much sodium for my  high B/P.  How does one navigate this maze of eat that, don't eat this, this is good for that but bad for this? The one thing I have I do enjoy is low-fat Greek Yogurt Smoothies with strawberries and Splenda. That is bkf. We rarely eat a meal, just the meat, or potatoes or whatever. Not together. No side dishes. A sweet for desert.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I like Greek yougurt too Just, don't have any health conditions, so I have mine with raw honey, lemon juice (organic) and flaxseeds.  If you can buy Stevia, it's much more natural and healthy compared to Splenda.  Sometimes we fry sliced seasoned Yukon gold potatoes in olive oil until tender on the inside and brown on the outside.  We eat that with oven grilled salmon fillets, healthy omega 3 fish oil there.

Beans and peas are always healthy to eat, if you don't make them with meat.  We usually put in a slice of lean ham in them for flavor, just remove all the fat.  We sometimes have Morningstar "Prime" veggie burgers on whole wheat hamburger buns, also eat whole wheat spaghetti.

Anyway, frying with coconut oil or olive oil is better than the regular corn or canola oils.  We use Smart Balance spread in place of butter at times.  When I want something light, I'll have some Rice Milk over Kellog's corn flakes.  A broiled boneless/skinless chicken breast is good too, with veggies on the side.  I'm not too strict about what to eat and what not to, they're always changing their minds on that stuff.  I just try to use common sense, and go from there.


----------



## QuickSilver

As I stated in the Diet Plateau thread.. I have lost 30 pounds since June.. 20 to go. I am not diabetic, but I do have high cholesterol.. my total cholesterol has been as high as 340.. Therefore I am taking a Statin. My diet consists of lean protein.. very very little red meat..inatead, chicken, fish, lean pork. Also plant protein beans, and soy. I stay away from anything "white" potatoes, rice, pasta.. instead I eat whole grain varieties. Brown rice, quinoa, couscous. But sparingly. I was never a fruit eater, but have been trying to include fresh fruit every day, and of course lots of fresh veggies. I also will occasionally have a smoothie with fresh fruit and protein powder, especially after exercise. The big thing I believe has been totally eliminating artificial sweeteners... opting for plain water with meals.. If I need to sweeten something.. like oatmeal, I use Stevia. If I crave a carbonated beverage, I have sparkling water with a splash of pomegranate juice.. I am not a sweet eater, but I will indulge in fat free ice cream once in a while.. OIls.. I use only olive oil.. This way of eating works for me.. all I know is I have really no big health issues and feel pretty good, especially with the weight loss. Oh.. did I mention portion control? Yes.. that's very important.. You can have a healthy diet, but if you eat too much of it.. you are going to gain weight.. especially if you don't exercise.


----------



## Just plain me

Congratulations on your weight loss Quicksilver! Good job! I lost my weight for no obvious reason 9 years ago. Gained some back last year and lost it again this year. My biggest problem is hubby who want eat any of the healthy stuff. I used to buy him "Laura's lean Beef" when he had his first bypass and I learned he was throwing it out the window on his way to work and stopping at Wendy's.  He is overweight but doesn't care. Insist on eating snacks and sweets and that they be in the house. Fixing two diets is out of our budget so I just try to tone down what I eat. His cholesterol is not controlled by diet. Never was. There is a name for it, I can't remember but it is all over his medical charts. The Dr. told me the thing about the "statins' are to take them at night and not eat a bite of anything after taking them. I liked Stevia much better, but around here you can't buy it in bulk, so I tend to stick with Splenda. It last longer. 

SeaBreeze I envy you. I think I took my bad health from genetics. Kidney stones (4-5 lithotripsy's + surgery to remove a stone to large to pass) from Mom and Dad.  Heart attack, arterial blockages, high B/P from Dad.  I used to garden, mow the yard and when hubby retired he took over all that. And we don't work well together, it has to be his way and I will agree he has a green thumb. I know I make him sound like a total controller which he is to live with but everyone loves him because he is never serious, keeps a smile on his face and never involves himself in people's life. Smiles, jokes and moves on. Sometimes I feel like the witch because they don't know what it is like to live with someone who always gets his way, never has a serious conversation and never talks when he is home and keeps his thoughts totally to himself. I do love him, I just wish that I could have a few of his qualities and he could have a little of mine. I do the house and the bills. He can not stand it when he looks at the bank account and it is down. Today he is going to play golf. No matter it will put a strain on the budget, it is his thing. Wow! I have griped a little to much. Good thing I am going to see a therapist Monday!


----------



## QuickSilver

The thing about statins JPM is that not all are created equal.  There are fat soluable statins like Lipitor.. and water soluable statins like Crestor and Pravachol.  As with the fat soluable vitamins, that can build up in tissue.. so can the fat soluable statins.  This is when you have problems with muscle pain and other side effects.  I know because I tried Lipitor and I could hardly walk... I felt like the Tin Man from the Wizard of Oz.   I had no problems at all with Crestor, but it is expensive and my insurance company stopped paying for it.  Now I take water soluable Pravachol.. aka Pravastatin  without problem.  So keep that in mind when your doc wants to prescribe a statin.


----------



## Just plain me

thanks QuickSilver. For now the Dr. uses Simvastatin for me and my hubby. I take 40 he takes 80. Have for years.  Last I checked Dr. said it was around 200 would like to have it a little lower but was more concerned with my B/P.


----------



## Janis

It is rarely the item that has become problematic for people but the amount.   It is almost shocking what Americans consider a serving.   While shopping yesterday,  I overheard a conversation between a husband and wife in the food court.   Husband had two large slices of pizza.  The wife asked why he had purchased four bottles of pomegranite juice.   The answer:   It will make me lose weight!   Wish I had the audacity to go over and grab those pizza slices while adding the comment, this will help you lose weight!    Deep fried foods are always to be avoided.  Use a good oil to lightly saute on no more than two days per week.   It isn't what you are eating that will bring on dementia, cardiac problems, diabetes.  It is what is eating you inside,  emotional eating.


----------



## d0ug

The FDA told doctor to get their patents off statins because is causes diabetes and dementia [Alzheimer]
http://healthland.time.com/2012/02/29/fda-warns-statin-users-of-memory-loss-and-diabetes-risks/


----------



## QuickSilver

d0ug said:


> The FDA told doctor to get their patents off statins because is causes diabetes and dementia [Alzheimer]
> http://healthland.time.com/2012/02/29/fda-warns-statin-users-of-memory-loss-and-diabetes-risks/



Oh Doug.... You lost me with the Chicken Cartilage and orange juice... :tongue:


----------



## d0ug

I guess you have not read history so you will repeat it. Keep listen to your doctors as they give you more drugs. I do not take any prescription drugs and I will match my health with you any time. The truth is out there.


----------



## Lon

I think a healthy diet varies from person to person based on their own particular chemistry. If you have high cholesterol, high glucose, gluten intolerant, etc. you will have a different healthy diet. My healthy diet cuts sugar, salt, carbs substantially but includes fish, chicken, pork, beef, veggies, fruit.


----------



## Vivjen

I have decided to ignore all extremes, as the advice appears to change week by week.
so I use butter, seeded bread, olive oil for frying; which I do very rarely; and I eat what I like.
i use very little sugar, very little salt; my cholesterol is falling, as is my blood pressure, and I tend to only eat twice a day.

I get empty calories from red wine, so don't drink during the week, and I am losing weight too.

That may make me appear to be a creep; I promise I am not; I eat whatever I want whenever I want, and it works......so far..


----------



## QuickSilver

What you have to understand about cholesterol is that it is NOT always diet. Our cholesterol levels are based on 2 things... Dietary cholesterol and the cholesterol our livers manufacture naturally. Now some folks can limit dietary cholesterol down to nearly zero and STILL have high cholesterol levels in their blood. That is due to their genetic make up.. their livers produce high levels on their own.  THIS is why some people need to take Statins.. because it is impossible to control what their body doing naturally. If I didn't take a statin, my cholesterol would be over 300 and that is without added dietary intake. It's very dangerous for uninformed people to make blanket statements about things they do not understand, simply from reading an article. If your levels are high even with dietary control.. you need a statin.


----------



## Denise1952

Just plain me said:


> I get so confused! LOL! Honestly I got my FBS within limits with low carbs. And then my arterial specialist told me to watch my cholestrol. So now the main things I depended on for snacks such as nuts are not good for my cholesterol. I grew up on Fried Potatoes, Cornbread, Pinto Beans, Fried everything. You get the picture.  I  am 5 ft and 117 lbs. so weight is not a problem.  Just wandering what everyone else eats that is healthy.
> 
> I really don't care for salads every meal. I like tomatoes, can't tolerate lettuce, Use whole wheat bread sparingly but crave fried foods and candy. Like pasta, but low fat foods contain to much sodium for my  high B/P.  How does one navigate this maze of eat that, don't eat this, this is good for that but bad for this? The one thing I have I do enjoy is low-fat Greek Yogurt Smoothies with strawberries and Splenda. That is bkf. We rarely eat a meal, just the meat, or potatoes or whatever. Not together. No side dishes. A sweet for desert.



My personal experience is variety of the 5 basics.  It works for me anyway.  I eat everything, but the empty calorie goodies, I am moderate about.  When I eat balanced meals, I don't crave sugars, or a lot of chips, that sort of thing.  I find eating a lot of vegies, and I mean at least twice a day, fruit usually one to two times a day, meats (especially fish when I can get it fresh), oils like Olive, coconut, and I do eat real butter, and no low-fats, or sugar substitute chemicals.

I have also cut down to maybe a meal, maybe two with any of the white-flour products.  I make most of my cooking from scratch, but an occasional item like peaches in can, pot pie.  But rarely, and with the peaches, I rinse them in a caldron.  I just can't always get fresh, fact of my life  But I try to do what I believe to be good for me.  I eat most of my vegies raw now.  

I've found the more I eat kind of normal (like mom used to say, eat balanced etc) the less I crave or want a lot of snacking between meals.  Water is an amazing thing for me, I read that dehydration can disguise itself as hunger, so now I always make sure to get my water intake.  

Good topic JPM


----------



## SeaBreeze

d0ug said:


> The FDA told doctor to get their patents off statins because is causes diabetes and dementia [Alzheimer]
> http://healthland.time.com/2012/02/29/fda-warns-statin-users-of-memory-loss-and-diabetes-risks/



I agree with you d0ug, statins are dangerous to use and definitely overprescribed to people these days.  There are natural supplements and other ways to control your cholesterol, that is, if control is really even necessary.

Of course, anyone on statins who want to wean themselves off for health reasons, should do so only with supervision from their doctor.  A good doctor will be open to less pharmaceutical drug use by their patients, and not worry about losing some financial kickbacks from the pharmaceutical companies.  A good doctor wants you healthy, not a walking medicine cabinet. 

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...20/the-truth-about-statin-drugs-revealed.aspx


----------



## d0ug

Why would a cholesterol level be high there must be a cause. OH yes the doctors are not interested in that part. You body makes cholesterol because it is needed for your immune system, your hormones, and your brain is 75% cholesterol by weight. The doctors or nurses take blood out of the veins to check for cholesterol so there is as much cholesterol in the veins as in the arteries but the arteries is the only ones that get plugged except some veins in the heart. The reason being that the body has intelligences and when you get free radical damage in the arteries which is life threatening the body uses cholesterol as a band aid to cover the damage. This is now recognized by the medical system but it takes awhile for it to trickle down to the doctors. As the doctors have been telling everyone to use statins the rate of Alzheimer, Erectile dysfunction, hormone problems, and diabetes has sky rocketed. For the FDA to speak out about any drug there has to be a mountain of information.


----------



## QuickSilver

I agree NWlady..( except about the statins. for those that need them they are important)  Diet wise... Moderation has always been the key. I enjoy a cookie now and again. But avoid snacking on anything in the evening. I opt for healthy snacks.. but sometimes a cookie tastes pretty good, and if it's only one.. no harm IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze

d0ug said:


> Why would a cholesterol level be high there must be a cause. OH yes the doctors are not interested in that part. You body makes cholesterol because it is needed for your immune system, your hormones, and your brain is 75% cholesterol by weight. The doctors or nurses take blood out of the veins to check for cholesterol so there is as much cholesterol in the veins as in the arteries but the arteries is the only ones that get plugged except some veins in the heart. The reason being that the body has intelligences and when you get free radical damage in the arteries which is life threatening the body uses cholesterol as a band aid to cover the damage. This is now recognized by the medical system but it takes awhile for it to trickle down to the doctors. As the doctors have been telling everyone to use statins the rate of Alzheimer, Erectile dysfunction, hormone problems, and diabetes has sky rocketed. For the FDA to speak out about any drug there has to be a mountain of information.



We've had a few discussions here about the dangers of statins, here's just one...https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ceutical-Criminal-Activity!?highlight=statins


----------



## Just plain me

Vivjen sounds like my kind of diet! Except for the sugar which I crave. But the Dr. took me off the diabetic med last visit as I proved to him my FBS stays from 95 to a top of 120. Regardless of what the test showed.


----------



## Janis

Avoiding statins for long term care is best.   My neurology magazine plus arthritis magazines both have carried articles on use linked to temporary and permanent dementia. This may not effect all patients but it is a risk.  I have no cholesterol problems probably due to my daily physical exercise/activities.   My husband however had to deal with high cholesterol (not diet induced) and triglycerides.    Stopping the statins and similar drugs,  I switched him over to red yeast rice.   It works for him.  If buying use only a certified brand.  LIke too many supplements,  you may or may not be getting the amount on the label and who knows what they added as subsitutes.


----------



## QuickSilver

Look... I'm not going to get into a round robin discussion on this.. 

I personally don't know of a physician, (and I know a lot) who just automatically prescribes statins. If a person comes in with a high cholesterol number, they are put on a conservative regimen of diet and exercise to start. If that has no affect on the cholesterol level... then diet or lifestyle is not the culprit.. that person has true hyperlipidemia.. and they're bodies are producing cholesterol in an accelerated amount. SO your advise to these people is to NOT take a statin? Even if their doctor advises them too? That's pretty dangerous stuff.. So.. anyone reading this... listen to your doctor.. if you cannot control your cholesterol by diet and exercise.. then you need to take a statin. There are many statins on the market. IF one is causing you to feel sore or stiff.. try another... or ask for the dosage to be modified by the doc. There are very few people who are bothered by every single statin out there.. You wouldn't want to follow the advise here and have something happen.. In addition Docs are prevented by LAW from taking money or kickbacks to prescribe certain drugs.. Maybe in years gone by, but now there are strict laws against that. If your doctor is doing that.. he is a criminal and needs his license revoked. Don't let the armchair docs here cause you to potentially risk your life.

As for the studies? Anyone can sponsor or do a study.. Tell me.. how do they know a person wouldn't have contracted dementia, or erectile dysfunction anyway? Studies can be used to "prove" anything you want... and for every study saying one thing.. two can be found saying the opposite.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Janis said:


> Avoiding statins for long term care is best.   My neurology magazine plus arthritis magazines both have carried articles on use linked to temporary and permanent dementia. This may not effect all patients but it is a risk.  I have no cholesterol problems probably due to my daily physical exercise/activities.   My husband however had to deal with high cholesterol (not diet induced) and triglycerides.    Stopping the statins and similar drugs,  I switched him over to red yeast rice.   It works for him.  If buying use only a certified brand.  LIke too many supplements,  you may or may not be getting the amount on the label and who knows what they added as subsitutes.



I've heard about Red Yeast Rice, Janis.  I don't have high cholesterol problems, but I'd definitely try using natural foods like that if I did, also flaxseeds are beneficial.  http://www.healthyfellow.com/269/red-yeast-rice-and-cholesterol/


----------



## Just plain me

QuickSilver, who can eat only one cookie? Hand me the box espcially if they are chocolate chips! Anything Chocolate. I don't like the Dark Chocolates which are supposed to be healthy for you. I like Milk Chocolate.
I admire your stamina to take only one!


----------



## Just plain me

Janis how do yyou tell what is a "certified brand"? I would be willing to try it. Dementia runs in our family. I have a 80 year old sister in NH with it now.


----------



## QuickSilver

SeaBreeze said:


> I've heard about Red Yeast Rice, Janis. I don't have high cholesterol problems, but I'd definitely try using natural foods like that if I did, also flaxseeds are beneficial. http://www.healthyfellow.com/269/red-yeast-rice-and-cholesterol/



Again.... How would you prevent your liver from producing excessive cholesterol?  Because that is the real problem..  Diet only can do so much... believe me I have eaten flax... lots of flax.. in smoothies.. in oatmeal... sprinkled on everything..  no improvement..  so then what?


----------



## SeaBreeze

QuickSilver said:


> SO your advise to these people is to NOT take a statin? Even if their doctor advises them too? That's pretty dangerous stuff.. So.. anyone reading this... listen to your doctor.. if your cannot control your cholesterol by diet and exercise.. then you need to take a statin.  You wouldn't want to follow the advise here and have something happen.. In addition Docs are prevented by LAW from taking money or kickbacks to prescribe certain drugs.. Maybe in years gone by, but now there are strict laws against that. If your doctor is doing that.. he is a criminal and needs his license revoked.



The people here are very wise and caring, they are just sharing their opinions on what is the healthiest way to go.  I don't see anyone recommending, to drop statins if they are on them by prescription, without supervision from their doctors.  There are other ways to lower cholesterol, whether you agree with them or not.  As far as doctors getting kickbacks, maybe a lot of them need their licenses revoked.  http://www.propublica.org/article/our-first-dive-into-the-new-open-payments-system

I'm not against doctors at all, but I know that they do not have the freedom to make their own decisions with their patients as they did years ago.  Honestly, it must be very frustrating to be a doctor in this day and age.


----------



## QuickSilver

SeaBreeze said:


> The people here are very wise and caring, they are just sharing their opinions on what is the healthiest way to go. I don't see anyone recommending, to drop statins if they are on them by prescription, without supervision from their doctors. There are other ways to lower cholesterol, whether you agree with them or not. As far as doctors getting kickbacks, maybe a lot of them need their licenses revoked. http://www.propublica.org/article/our-first-dive-into-the-new-open-payments-system
> 
> I'm not against doctors at all, but I know that they do not have the freedom to make their own decisions with their patients as they did years ago. Honestly, it must be very frustrating to be a doctor in this day and age.



No the inference around here seems to be that doctors are stupid and that they prescibe things because the drug companies want them to.. or pay them too, and that doctors don't really care if their patients are harmed, because they are blooming idiots and that really smart people know better by reading a study.     Studies can be skewed and manipulated to prove whatever point you want them to.  A person needs have the training in statistical research to look at a study to interpret it correctly.  Otherwise you are relying on someone to do it for you and they may not have the best of motives either.


----------



## Meanderer

QuickSilver said:


> No the inference around here seems to be that doctors are stupid and that they prescibe things because the drug companies want them to.. or pay them too, and that doctors don't really care if their patients are harmed, because they are blooming idiots and that really smart people know better by reading a study.     Studies can be skewed and manipulated to prove whatever point you want them to.  A person needs have the training in statistical research to look at a study to interpret it correctly.  Otherwise you are relying on someone to do it for you and they may not have the best of motives either.


Thank you for stating your opinion.


----------



## QuickSilver

Just plain me said:


> Janis how do yyou tell what is a "certified brand"? I would be willing to try it. Dementia runs in our family. I have a 80 year old sister in
> 
> NH with it now.



Red yeast rice cures dementia too?


----------



## QuickSilver

Meanderer said:


> Thank you for stating your opinion.



You are welcome... Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.. just not their own facts..


----------



## d0ug

Before you stop salt you might like to check out the CDC is now saying they made a big mistake and you should eat ten times what they used to recommend. 
http://hotair.com/archives/2013/07/...ally-dangerous-and-cutting-it-may-be-harmful/
http://preventdisease.com/news/13/0...ucing-Salt-Intake-May-Even-Be-Dangerous.shtml
http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/salt-reduction-recommendations-wrong-cdc-study/

If you have acid reflux you might just find it disapears after using more salt.

I would not recommend table salt because it has a anti clumping chemical in it which is not good. Sea salt and others are better


----------



## QuickSilver

d0ug said:


> Why would a cholesterol level be high there must be a cause. OH yes the doctors are not interested in that part. You body makes cholesterol because it is needed for your immune system, your hormones, and your brain is 75% cholesterol by weight. The doctors or nurses take blood out of the veins to check for cholesterol so there is as much cholesterol in the veins as in the arteries but the arteries is the only ones that get plugged except some veins in the heart. The reason being that the body has intelligences and when you get free radical damage in the arteries which is life threatening the body uses cholesterol as a band aid to cover the damage. This is now recognized by the medical system but it takes awhile for it to trickle down to the doctors. As the doctors have been telling everyone to use statins the rate of Alzheimer, Erectile dysfunction, hormone problems, and diabetes has sky rocketed. For the FDA to speak out about any drug there has to be a mountain of information.



There is so much wrong with this entire paragraph.. and so much misinformation..... I'm not even going to bother..  This what is meant by a little bit of knowledge is dangerous.  Doug..  I know you try.. but you are way off base on so much..  Just don't try to influence others with this.. It could be disasterous.


----------



## Debby

My healthy diet is fruit, veggies, nuts, seeds, legumes and beans.  And my doctor, upon seeing my 'numbers'  said he wished his looked as good.


----------



## QuickSilver

Debby said:


> My healthy diet is fruit, veggies, nuts, seeds, legumes and beans. And my doctor, upon seeing my 'numbers' said he wished his looked as good.



You are fortunate.. My husband has the same diet as I. We exercise about the same amount. His numbers are spectacular.. Mine suck.. So.. there is more to high cholesterol than diet.. is what I am saying. It's genetic in some people. If you inheritied a liver that is very active in cholesterol production.. you cannot change that. You can limit you dietary cholesterol, but if you have iotrogenic hyperlipidemia.. you will not have great numbers. There is nothing you can do about it. It is what it is..


----------



## d0ug

QuickSilver said:


> There is so much wrong with this entire paragraph.. and so much misinformation..... I'm not even going to bother..  This what is meant by a little bit of knowledge is dangerous.  Doug..  I know you try.. but you are way off base on so much..  Just don't try to influence others with this.. It could be disasterous.



Facts are a stubborn thing you are entitled you you belief but not to your own set of facts.


----------



## QuickSilver

d0ug said:


> Facts are a stubborn thing you are entitled you you belief but not to your own set of facts.



And that is pretty much what is lacking in your paragraph.  Sorry Doug..  I know you truely believe what you are saying..  So we'll have to leave it at that as it is apparent there is no convincing you otherwise.


----------



## d0ug

QuickSilver said:


> And that is pretty much what is lacking in your paragraph.  Sorry Doug..  I know you truely believe what you are saying..  So we'll have to leave it at that as it is apparent there is no convincing you otherwise.



We both have different opinions and that is OK. If you are taking drugs your doctor failed you. My doctor cured me I do not take drugs.


----------



## QuickSilver

d0ug said:


> We both have different opinions and that is OK. If you are taking drugs your doctor failed you. My doctor cured me I do not take drugs.



You are fortunate to have good health. ... should you ever become seriously ill however, please do not hesitate to seek proper medical care.. as to not do so will cost you your life.


----------



## Lon

d0ug said:


> I guess you have not read history so you will repeat it. Keep listen to your doctors as they give you more drugs. I do not take any prescription drugs and I will match my health with you any time. The truth is out there.



Well, Goody Goody for you Doug. If people without a Thyroid Gland didn't take their prescribed daily thyroid med it could be a medical disaster for them. How about Insulin Dependent Diabetics. Are you suggesting that people that take Prescription Meds are Unhealthy?


----------



## d0ug

When you are born with a problem than you need medical help or if you are in an accident you need medical help. If you have a chronic problem than find a  medical profession who can cure you and not just keep you on drug for your whole life. There is a place for different types of medicine but in most states you don't have a choice.


----------



## d0ug

Lon said:


> Well, Goody Goody for you Doug. If people without a Thyroid Gland didn't take their prescribed daily thyroid med it could be a medical disaster for them. How about Insulin Dependent Diabetics. Are you suggesting that people that take Prescription Meds are Unhealthy?



Lon I was in the medical matrix for 60+ years and the cut me open and took many parts they also said I needed 5 operations and needed drug for ED, acid reflux, arthritis, high blood pressure and many more things. When I started educating  myself on alternative medicine my problems have all disappeared. There is nothing wrong with drugs when you have pain but when hand them out for things that can be cured should be a crime


----------



## WhatInThe

I think too many get obsessed with calories and ignore nutrients. Calories can come and go. But nutrients are the key including vitamin and protein intake. If you can do that strictly through diet fine. If you have to work on a diet I'd first worry about making sure you are getting the minimums across the board and work from their based on activity, need or wellness ie sickness.


----------



## Janis

To pick several brands for consideration,  check out Red Yeast Rice on the internet.  You will find about equal pro's and cons on any brand, or the item itself.  Many doctors dismiss it as useless however if it works for you, go ahead and take it. I started out with Vitacost, Natures Way   Red Yeast Rice and later started ordering from Amazon.  Although it has the same medicinal products as standard statins,  it would appear to be of lesser strength and toxicity.  Big Pharm is constantly trying to get it banned.  It will not work if you ignore diet guidelines.  In other words don't expect any miracles if your diet doesn't match your intent.   inexpensive compared to drugs,  you can try for a few months and then decide if it holds an answer for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just plain me said:


> SeaBreeze I envy you. I think I took my bad health from genetics. Kidney stones (4-5 lithotripsy's + surgery to remove a stone to large to pass) from Mom and Dad.  Heart attack, arterial blockages, high B/P from Dad.  I used to garden, mow the yard and when hubby retired he took over all that. And we don't work well together, it has to be his way and I will agree he has a green thumb. I know I make him sound like a total controller which he is to live with but everyone loves him because he is never serious, keeps a smile on his face and never involves himself in people's life. Smiles, jokes and moves on. Sometimes I feel like the witch because they don't know what it is like to live with someone who always gets his way, never has a serious conversation and never talks when he is home and keeps his thoughts totally to himself. I do love him, I just wish that I could have a few of his qualities and he could have a little of mine. I do the house and the bills. He can not stand it when he looks at the bank account and it is down. Today he is going to play golf. No matter it will put a strain on the budget, it is his thing. Wow! I have griped a little to much. Good thing I am going to see a therapist Monday!



I'm sorry you have so many health issues, but I'm glad you're trying to work to make things better for yourself.  I have good health so far, and am not on any prescription meds, and will try to keep it that way...but none of us know what tomorrow will bring.

My husband had some high cholesterol readings years ago, and I started giving him Lecithin supplements.  His numbers went down and he never had to go on drugs for it.  They say that Lecithin is cholesterol's worst enemy.  Garlic is also good for reducing high blood pressure, but it can thin the blood.  Using any herbs, spices or supplements for health should always be cleared with your doctor first.

I think Lon was right when he said that everyone's 'healthy' diet is different, depending on their personal body and situation.  For me, everything in moderation seems to be a good way to go.  I certainly didn't do that in my younger years, my portions were way too big, especially on the sweets.  Knudsens has an apple butter that's natural with no sweeteners, I like to mix that with my plain Greek yogurt too.  Motts has healthy applesauce with no sugar added, called "Healthy Harvest", I have some in my fridge right now.  Snacks like that are better than chocolate chip cookies, especially store-bought ones.

Kudos to you in the way you are learning to live with your hubby.  He's found the things that make him happy, so good for him.  Now you have to find what works for you, since you can't really change him and he doesn't sound like a bad guy at all.  Lots of time when people retire, they start to 'bump heads' a bit with each other.  In a way 'acceptance is peace' in the things you can't change, just try to work around them and concentrate on your own well-being.

I can understand it's tough to live with spouses who have their little quirks, I know that both my husband and myself do things that get on each others nerves sometimes.  But when the love is there, you find a way, LOL.  You're not a witch at all, and you haven't 'griped' much at all really.  It's good sometimes to talk about stuff and get other people's perspectives.  As far as advice, take what you need and leave the rest, that's what I do.


----------



## Bettyann

I think 'moderation in all things' is a good thing. I know I repeat this a lot, but what you have faith in and BELIEVE _will _work for you... I have known people on diets that would make one cringe, and yet these people lived long healthy lives (or are still in the process of doing so!  ) Fear....of eating the 'wrong things' invites all kinds of unwanted things into our lives.


----------



## QuickSilver

Not to change the subject back to a healthy diet.   BUT.... I found the most interesting thing..  IT's organic Black Bean spaghetti... found it at costco..  OMG I love pasta.  I do eat only whole grain posta.. when I eat pasta.. but it's still high in calories and glutin.  Black Bean pasta is glutin free..  it's not calorie free, because beans are not low cal.. but it's 94% protein!  It's pretty good.. it has a chewiness to it.. sort of like sting cheese..   I made it with a sauce of olive oil, shalots, Italian frying peppers, garlic and balsamic vinegar..  My hubby and son liked it..


----------



## Vivjen

I am probably alone here; but I do not like pasta; at all.


----------



## QuickSilver

Vivjen said:


> I am probably alone here; but I do not like pasta; at all.



Some folks are not carbaholics..   But so many are..  Pasta, rice, potatoes, bread.. some could live on them.


----------



## Ameriscot

My normal diet is veg, fruit, beans, legumes, nuts, seeds, soy milk, almond milk, Quorn meat substitute, basmati rice, unsweetened peanut butter, unsweetened jam, low fat cheddar, yogurt, occasional pasta and potatoes, whole grain breads, eggs. 

Usually I only eat meat when we eat out or have guests.  I do eat junk food sometimes, especially when we travel which is often.  So I always come home with weight to lose.  I have a serious sweet tooth which is a constant battle for me.  I do love good beer and wine as well.  My cholesterol is normal as is everything else.  My siblings are all on cholesterol pills even though they eat properly.  Two of them take thyroid meds.  So I lucked out that I don't need anything.


----------



## QuickSilver

I haven't eaten a potato chip in 6 months.. and that was my weakness...  I have popcorn now if I need a crunch.


----------



## RadishRose

QuickSilver said:


> Not to change the subject back to a healthy diet. BUT.... I found the most interesting thing.. IT's organic Black Bean spaghetti... found it at costco.. OMG I love pasta. I do eat only whole grain posta.. when I eat pasta.. but it's still high in calories and glutin. Black Bean pasta is glutin free.. it's not calorie free, because beans are not low cal.. but it's 94% protein! It's pretty good.. it has a chewiness to it.. sort of like sting cheese.. I made it with a sauce of olive oil, shalots, Italian frying peppers, garlic and balsamic vinegar.. My hubby and son liked it..


    this sounds awesome!


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> Not to change the subject back to a healthy diet.   BUT.... I found the most interesting thing..  IT's organic Black Bean spaghetti... found it at costco..  OMG I love pasta.  I do eat only whole grain posta.. when I eat pasta.. but it's still high in calories and glutin.  Black Bean pasta is glutin free..  it's not calorie free, because beans are not low cal.. but it's 94% protein!  It's pretty good.. it has a chewiness to it.. sort of like sting cheese..   I made it with a sauce of olive oil, shalots, Italian frying peppers, garlic and balsamic vinegar..  My hubby and son liked it..



I love pasta, but it does really bad things to my body, same with a number of other white carbs, but pasta is the worst.  I've never tried this black bean pasta, I'm going to look into it, whole wheat doesn't work all that well for me either.  I had thought about trying to make a noodle like product out of the garbanzo bean flour. I do have a recipe tucked away.  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer

Our human bodies were not built on an assembly line, and every one is unique and different.  We each require an individual evaluation and individual dietary planning.  We feel it's easier to copy a group diet, but the key is to modify where necessary, and make it our own.  A diet that is right for me may not be right for you.  Most bandwagon diets cause more harm than good, in my opinion.  ....then there's the 10 commandments of dieting.


----------



## QuickSilver

Basically, we need water, carbohydrates, protein, fats, and some vitamins and minerals..   BUT our bodies are amazing things.. All the food we put into it is processed and broken down into molecular components that are used at the cellular level.  Your body doesn't care if it comes from a beet or a rutabaga... or a steak.. or a chicken.... It's using the very very smallest molecules of each item.. which by the way don't differ from item to item.   That's not to say there aren't harmful things combined in some of the foods we eat.. and we shouldn't choose unhealthy things.. BUT even with junk food, the body is going to use the molecules it needs for cellular function.. despite what the rest of it is doing to our health.


----------



## Meanderer

Vivjen said:


> I am probably alone here; but I do not like pasta; at all.


I agree!  it is one choice of many.


----------



## Just plain me

I am so hungry right now but have no idea what I want. Did not pre plan supper and then it slips up on me and I am hungry. Hubby said we didn't have anything in the house and I found Chicken Breast, half a roast, and probably several more things back in the back of the freezer. But alas they are frozen. What my mind tells me is I want those potato chips that QuickSlilver hasn't eaten. Well guess I will settle for a pot pie.
My friend just told me she fixed a big pot of vegetable soup. To bad she is 20 miles away.


----------



## AprilT

All well and good, I too believe people should do what works for them and that's what I will do for me.  My numbers are best when I limit certain foods, that's the science that I listen to when trying to subscribe to making healthy food choices, not someone elses anecdotal knowledge.  But if I hear about a food or something interesting, I'm open to looking into it, be it a new food, recipe or something of that sort.


----------



## QuickSilver

I had a frozen chicken carcas with quite a lot of meat on it.. So I threw it in a pot of water.. then I threw in the kitchen sink..  Onion, celery, fennel root, carrots, garbanzo beans, Kidney beans, mushrooms. a can of diced tomatoes, and last but not least some dry cheese and spinach tortellini.  made some biscuits for hubby and son... and voila.... dinner!!


----------



## Debby

Lon said:


> ................. How about Insulin Dependent Diabetics. Are you suggesting that people that take Prescription Meds are Unhealthy?




I watched a documentary last week about a clinic in the US (maybe Arizona) and it was about six people with diabetes.  Two of them had type 1 and the other four had type 2.  The treatment was only raw fruits and vegetables for a period of one month.  In that month, one Type 1 reduced his use of insulin by a substantial amount, I think the other quit using almost all his insulin and three of the Type 2's quit using all meds and one man decided he'd rather eat the way he was used to and take a chance on loosing his life and limbs to the disease.  

And all they did was get moderate exercise (going for long walks) and learn to eat in a way that supported their physiology instead of chowing down on what passes for a typical Western diet.


----------



## QuickSilver

It's been proven that weight reduction can eliminate the need for meds for some Type II  diabetics..  BUT.. I am skeptical about the Type I.   Simply because Type I diabetics do not produce insulin at all..  Now it could be that some Type I's produce a very small amount of insulin and the simple sugars in fruits can be more readily absorbed.. so the amount of insulin injected could be lessened, but it is never going to be eliminated.   Type II's produce insulin normally, but their cell walls have become resistant..  Weight reduction as well as increased exercise  will help and sometimes eliminate the need for hyperglycemic meds.  nothing new and radical about that..


----------



## JaniceM

Seems many people these days have either not heard of, or, more often, don't believe in, the old-fashioned 'basic food groups.'  
Fresh fruits and vegetables
Dairy products
Grains/fiber
Protein
plus plenty of water.

Yuck.  The only category I consume on a regular basis is the dairy group-  a variety of flavored yogurts, and milk with enough chocolate powder tossed in to kill the taste.


----------



## RadishRose

JaniceM said:


> Seems many people these days have either not heard of, or, more often, don't believe in, the old-fashioned 'basic food groups.'
> Fresh fruits and vegetables
> Dairy products
> Grains/fiber
> Protein
> plus plenty of water.
> 
> Yuck.  The only category I consume on a regular basis is the dairy group-  a variety of flavored yogurts, and milk with enough chocolate powder tossed in to kill the taste.



I hate milk too, Janice except in coffee. Don't eat fruit as a rule either.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've spent a lifetime trying various diets and have finally come to the conclusion that I'm going to eat moderate amounts of the things that I enjoy and accept whatever impact that has on my longevity.
_
"Que sera, sera. Whatever will be, will be." _


----------



## RadishRose

Bea, I was just going to say, "everything in moderation". That sounds right to me!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hearlady

When I read Michael Pollan's 7 Words, 7 Rules come eating it made the most sense.

Eat food, not too much, mostly plants.


----------



## jaminhealth

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 51510



Love It!!!

I quit bringing bread into my house about 10 yrs ago...I can't exercise and get around like I did MOST of my life and want to keep weight manageable..  An MD who does Prolo injections has a call in medical program and people call with so many joint issues, many already had surgeries and still have a lot of pain and issues.

The first thing he asks them is "what is your weight and height"...

He preaches protein, veggies and water...keep carbs/sugars way down.  Also for your                                                         blood sugar levels.  Paleo is what I work to stick with.


----------



## Keesha

jaminhealth said:


> Love It!!!
> 
> I quit bringing bread into my house about 10 yrs ago...I can't exercise and get around like I did MOST of my life and want to keep weight manageable..  An MD who does Prolo injections has a call in medical program and people call with so many joint issues, many already had surgeries and still have a lot of pain and issues.
> 
> The first thing he asks them is "what is your weight and height"...
> 
> He preaches protein, veggies and water...keep carbs/sugars way down.  Also for your                                                         blood sugar levels.  Paleo is what I work to stick with.



Paleo for me also. I’m celiac and discovered that I’m sensitive to all grains. They just don’t digest easily, spike my blood sugar up and definitely cause weight gain. 
You have a good practitioner whom is giving you good advice. 
Its inspiring to see someone like yourself take the advice and reap the rewards and benefits. 
Good for you. 


Funny post Ken.


----------



## fmdog44

No such thing as a healthy diet. Tribes, cultures, nations all eat differently. EXCERCISE and staying active are the keys. I'll bet on the person eating burgers and tater tots that is active versus a veggie that never leaves the couch. For every new diet book published one thousand fast food restaurants open.


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> No such thing as a healthy diet. Tribes, cultures, nations all eat differently. EXCERCISE and staying active are the keys. I'll bet on the person eating burgers and tater tots that is active versus a veggie that never leaves the couch. For every new diet book published one thousand fast food restaurants open.


Of course there is such a thing.


----------



## jaminhealth

The lady that has been helping me with light housekeeping once a month is down and out with some bad diabetes issues, her feet.  I'm hanging and so is the company she works for that she comes back to work.  She's of Mexican heritage and these people I hear and read are out of control with diabetes.  Look at their diets......plenty of Americans too.  

The greener and more colorful foods, the better for us.  The whites, bad....


----------



## fmdog44

Keesha said:


> Of course there is such a thing.



Really? Explain why the American diet consists of so many so-called bad foods yet we are living longer. One week coffee is bad, the next is it good, The same holds true of eggs, wheat, corn and endless other food types the "experts" try to enlighten us on. Go to a book store and count the number of healthy diet books you find. One person eats one way and another a different way and they both live to be 90. I'll stick with my exercise regiment eat as I please and screw the "experts". I get check ups every six months and at 71 all my numbers are great.


----------



## jaminhealth

The experts are being paid by the experts...when the egg industry is selling less eggs out comes a campaign on how great the egg is.   Same with coffee,,, same with butter, same with everything.    Food lobbys are huge and that's what we've become.  

My parents ate a lot of White foods all their lives into 90's and all in all were pretty healthy and both had cancers when they died...

So common sense and FOR ME, I believe all the great colors of foods for this body.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Just returned after snowbirding (6 Mo.) to the PacNW.  I have a semi annual CBC & summary checkup with my PCP.  He has been trying to prescribe statins for the last few years.  I love & eat eggs, I eat as many as 35 weekly.  I consume whole milk products, use half n half in my numerous cups of daily coffee.  I do abstain from too much red meat but eat chicken freely.  I have plain yogurt mixed with unsweetened apple sauce and/or cinnamon, usually have a serving of beans for my evening meal along with 4% cottage cheese.  Oatmeal (not quick, only old fashioned) with 1/2 n 1/2 & stevia for breakfast.  Test results, cholesterol = 167, trigs = 42, LDL = 87 & HDL = 66.  All great numbers.  I walk 2 miles EVERY day.  Lost 19 lbs, PCP dropped my dosage on my BP meds, said he wants me taking them for my type II & kidneys.  All other numbers were in normal ranges.  So that BS about eggs being bad are just that BS.  BP untreated was 73 ov 125. Take no supplements, nothing that says low fat or processed.  Just exercise & my diet routine.


----------



## Granny Maggie

I really think at our advanced ages a healthy diet is staying away from eating a lot of fried food and fast foods and eating in moderation. I also think adding fiber into the diet is important as we age. I don't think going on a strict diet at our ages is really a good thing. Also staying as active as we possibly can.


----------



## jaminhealth

On low cholesterol.  I have seen a lot of info on how our brains NEED IT and especially in warding off alzheimers and depression etc.

https://www.healthline.com/health/cholesterol-can-it-be-too-low

Just  making some egg salad and no way do I consume more than 12 a week.


----------



## AnnieA

A Mediterranean diet with high quality fats, lots of fiber and low to moderate sugar is best imo.


----------



## rgp

IMO it really doesn't matter what is or is not a healthy diet....If a person does not like it?...they likely will not eat it. So again, opinion but....eat what ya like and try not to overdo the bad stuff, and add some of the good stuff.

People talk allot about healthy this & unhealthy that , and longevity of life. Well....don't forget about quality of life as well, enjoying life.

Without that, we have no life.....only existence..........jmo


----------



## Babs

Moderation, Food Groups, Portion Sizes, and light exercise such a walking or swimming is what is good to maintain a healthy weight. Now of course you have dietary issues you need to avoid certain foods.


----------



## Trade

My old man died at 45. My mother died at 53. That's an average of 49 years. I'm 72. That means I've had my 49 years plus 23 of someone else's. I'm sticking with whatever got me this far.


----------



## Tommy

Trade said:


> My old man died at 49. My mother died at 53. That's an average of 49 years. I'm 72. That means I've had my 49 years plus 23 of someone else's. I'm sticking with whatever got me this far.


Actually, the average of 49 and 53 is 51.  Hey, that means "someone else" just got back two additional years! 
:lol1:


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Gary O'

I have found that whatever I eat, if the end result is a great poop, its fine for me.

I have oatmeal and toast most mornings
Some sorta meat, bread, veggies for a late lunch
Fruit and maybe popcorn in the evening

I don’t count anything

Just eat ‘til I’m no longer hungry

Keeping active is key, for me

But

That’s me


----------



## win231

If your Arterial Specialist told you to avoid nuts because they are bad for your cholesterol, he/she doesn't know what he's talking about.  Nuts have no cholesterol & the fat in nuts is beneficial for arteries.  Cholesterol is only found in animal foods - meat & dairy.


----------



## Trade

Tommy said:


> Actually, the average of 49 and 53 is 51.  Hey, that means "someone else" just got back two additional years!
> :lol1:



Actually it was a typo on my part. My old man kicked the bucket at 45, not 49. 

But nice catch anyway.

So thanks. 

I went ahead and edited it.


----------



## win231

Babs said:


> Moderation, Food Groups, Portion Sizes, and light exercise such a walking or swimming is what is good to maintain a healthy weight. Now of course you have dietary issues you need to avoid certain foods.



I'm gonna listen to what you say.  Cuz anyone who looks that good has to be doing something right.


----------



## fmdog44

The healthiest diet without excercise is a ship of fools. You are better off with a good excercise regiment with a descent diet.


----------



## fancicoffee13

I have stayed at a weight that seems comfortable.  However, I would like to weigh 20 pounds lighter.  I have made a habit of saying I can't have potatoes, flour, pasta, etc.  But, have a cheat day, lightly.  I have found the salad kits at the store help me to eat salads more plus low carb tortillas.  I am walking more, drink hardly any sodas, SF everything.  I love jello mixed with light whipped topping with frozen fruit.  I just like having a dessert.  I am going to check out the Metabolic diets, since our metabolism changes as I get older.  Yes, I take a statin for my cholesterol, it got pretty high, over 240.  I mainly want to lose weight because I struggle with my right knee.  I am going to my wellness doctor to get a rooster comb shot, just one, and it should help me for about a year.  He says my knee is good, it is the ligaments around the knee and the cartilage.  I also love putting my feet up on a foot stool while sitting, my legs aren't stiff when I stand up.  If I get up while sitting, no stool, my knee and leg are very stiff.


----------



## fancicoffee13

QuickSilver, that sounds a lot like me, however, I do stick to portions, but fail while around unhealthy snacks when away from home.  My saying no fails me.  I am around seniors that don't care anymore, while I do still care.  I drink sugar free flavorings for water, or just water.  I make my own tea and flavor it with those sweetener packets.  Going totally sweetener free is hard.  I have adopted the other flours, coconut and nut flours.  Fat bombs are good but too tempting to just have one or two.  My snacks contain flavored almonds, sunflower seeds without salt.  So, I am trying and strengthening my willpower by the fact I am not gainging weight and plus the doctor's lab tests say I am healthy!  Not diabetic or pre-diabetic.  I find if I don't buy something, I won't have it around to eat it.  Holidays, going somewhere where bad snacks are out is very tempting.  The longer they sit there and the longer I say no, I do eventually go and get some.  Seniors that don't care anymore, I don't get that.  But, then they are a lot older too.


----------



## drifter

I'll admit I don't know what a healthy diet is. Several years ago I lost some sixty pounds over say a fifteen month period. I have gained about fifteen pounds back and have been at twelve to fifteen pounds overweight for some good long time now. It is time to lose some of this again. I never stayed on any diet long so abandon all diets and more or less do it by counting calories. It seems to work best for me. I need to lose about five pounds and I hope to do it one pound at a time. I eat low cal tv dinners, a bunch of low cal stuff I mix up at home. I take longer than necessary because my resolve weakens. but I hope to get there. I'm at 176. I hope to take it down171. I'll start after this holliday weekend.


----------

